# Aiden X Sweety



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

YAY!!! I have eggs from Aiden and Sweety!!!:-D They started spawning at midnight last night and I seperated them at 10 this morning. Aiden is doing a great job looking out for his eggs.;-) I'm so proud of him. Not sure how many eggs are there though. Sweety had little fin damage and is already pretty much healed up. 

Aiden is a red crown tail with dark blue shine to his scales on his body and has black tipped rays. Sweety is a dark bodied girl with light red fins.

Now for some pics(well the best I could get with my camera)

1st- Aiden (best pic of him when I first got him lol he wouldnt hold still)
2nd- Sweety (couple days after I got her. she is a darker color now)
3rd-Top view of the nest with eggs :-D (even if you cant see eggs they are there ;-))
4th- Bottom view with Aiden guarding


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what is the female?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

She is a pet store girl so most likely she is a viel tale.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ahh you do know most people dont breed petstore betta's there hard to get owners for


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She looks like a PK female to me. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, She looks like a PK or possibly a combtail to me. Which is good because it will give you a higher chance of a lot of CT's maybe even CTPK.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, You are so lucky! it must have costed you alot of money to breed them! From what I learned, it can cost quiet a pretty penny to breed them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

update: I cant tell if there is any babies yet but I think I saw him blow one back into the nest. He is doing a great job keeping them in the nest if there are any there. I hope there is. He is keeping guard under his nest so that tells me there must be something there.


@betta novice- Yes I know most people dont breed pet store bettas. I've researched and tried to breed for almost 2 years now and I thought I'd try to spawn pet store bettas first. This is my third successful spawn. My first didnt produce eggs, the second the babies didnt make it to free swimming, and now I'm hoping they make it. Got my micro worms and vinigar eels ready to go.

@bettaxfishxcrazy & 1fish2fish- Thanks and that's great if she is a combtail or plakat. Only time will tell if these babies are and will make it.

@Jakr959- Thanks and yes it was a lot but thankfully I have a great family who supported and helped me out when I needed something.

@dramaqueen- Thanks I need it lol


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

update: I know there is at least one baby in the nest now. YAY!! Aiden had tried to blow it in the nest but he didnt really succeed but that baby got itself back into the nest by itself. I think these babies are going to make it. Aiden is being such a good daddy. I'm soooo proud of him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, good for Aiden!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

update: The babies are still up in the nest. Every once in a while one will fall and most of the time it will get itself back into the nest without Aiden's help. They are so tiny and fast lol. Not free swimmers yet but getting close I think.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

update: I got free swimmers!! I count about 7 babies swimming around in there. Took Aiden out 3 days ago because I saw only one free swimmer and thought that was all I had left. But after I took him out the next day there was another baby. Then more started to apear each day untill today. I guess those babies weren't quite free swimming yet. They are sooo tiny, cute, and fast lol.

Put Aiden in a divided section of a ten gallon with Cobalt on the other side. I'm not sure if Aiden has eaten yet but he's not getting skinny. He even has made a bubble nest and is flareing at Cobalt so I'm not worried about him.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of the babies. This pic is pretty good for my camera to get. The baby is the speck in the middle of the pic.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

That's so cool I'm starting my first spwn on Friday. How are they doing now


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

aww so adorable


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, they are doing very well  I love sitting in front of the tank and watching them dart around. I could sit in front of that tank for ever...or untill I cant stand to sit any longer lol.

@shards- Hope everything goes well for your first spawn


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks ruby i do to lol. ill start a thread when they are embracing


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very addictive


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

update:
I think all the babies were free swimming by the 20th so they are 1 week and 2 days old today!!  I also think I may have 10 fry instead of only 7. And I can already see a difference in their size. Some are bigger than the others too.
Today I did their first water change and also turned on the sponge filter. They are doing great and seem to be fine with the flow of the water. (not that there is much flow at all)

Darn I'd have a pic of a couple babies but my computer once again decided not to take my camera card:-( So no pics unless my computer decides to take my camera card again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that your babies are doing well.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks dramaqueen. 
I've been busy with family for a couple weeks so I havent been able to update till now.

So here's the Update: Babies have been doing great. I havent lost any that I know of. When I count I get up to 10 still. The only thing is there is meybe 2 or 3 that are still pretty small compared to the others. Might have to seperate them out if they dont start growin soon lol. The tank isnt all the way full yet but its almost there!(havent been changing water everyday like I'm supose to but I'm getting on it now) 
Wish I could show pics but my computer still refuses to take my camera card or the cord. The babies are so cute and I know for sure they are going to be red or at least have red in them.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol Are you going to sell them? I will take one


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

frogipoi I'm not sure. Got a little while to go before they are big enough. I'll keep you in mind though


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I meant that lol.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Was busy again and had to have my computer fixed because it wouldnt let me online. Dumb thing still won't let me upload my pics on it though so still no pics of the fry.

update: I have one more fry than I thought I had making 11. A couple of the fry are starting to get red in their fins . 2 days ago I removed the sponge on my filter and everyone is still doing great even with the extra current. I also got some money wart plants added for them. I SAW A FRY GO UP FOR AIR THE OTHER DAY!! Sometimes I see a little bubble floating on the surface and think 'those fry used to be that small and now look at them '

oooo I got a 20 gal long that I cant decide if I should move the fry into later when they are bigger or put my sorrority into now and use the old sorrority tank to divide the fry out later. Well I still need a hood for it so I have some time to figure it out... what do you think?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

What are you going to do with all the babies?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Sarada-
I think one of my cousins is going to take 1 (or a couple if i can talk her into it lol) and the others will go to anyone on here if they are close enough.(I've never shipped anything out and I dont want my first expirience to be with live fish) Then if I still have some I'll ask if anyone wants any at school. (When I explained that I was trying to breed last school year there seemed to be people interested) and then if I still have some I'll try craigslist. If I cant get them sold or given away I have room to keep them untill then  

No matter where they go I will make sure that the person knows how to take care of my babies.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Just asking cuz I always wonder what people do if they successfully raise a whole bunch.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I understand what your saying Sarada and I'm glad your cuious lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Thinking about the possibility in the future. Someday. I'll need something to do when my kids go to school


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Awwww!*

What a great daddy he is! :mrgreen:


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

oh wow I haven't been on in a long time. Been busy with school and other stuff. 
(hope some one remembers me on here lol)

So update: I have 6 little survivors!! About 2 months ago I decided to put the babies in the 20 gal long. They've grown up so much since I last updated. I think I have 4 or 5 boys...not sure though...They have nice color now too! They are mostly a pretty red with black edgeing to their fins. Some are starting to get blue in them too. I wish my camera card would work in my computer -.- Meybe I can take some pics with my computer...idk.
Haven't seperated anyone yet..but it looks like I might have to soon.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's some pics I took with my computer camera...so I couldnt get very close up. I did my best though 
1st- pic is of the whole tank.
The rest is random


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Six is a good number of bettas. Not too much and enough to give a few away and keep some for yourself  So are they all CTs?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I think they are more comb-tailed then crown tail... we'll see when they've grown their tails out more


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your fry.
CT's look like comb tails when young. Their rays will grow as they get older.
Comb tails look like non CT's (no protruding rays) when young.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

indjo said:


> Congrats on your fry.
> CT's look like comb tails when young. Their rays will grow as they get older.
> Comb tails look like non CT's (no protruding rays) when young.


Thanks
I guess I have Crown Tails then 

Now that I look at my babies again I think I only have 3 male. ;P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the babies. They look great! Welcome back.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks 

Update:
I decided to seperate 2 of the males out yesterday. They were fighting with the others. I have them in a divided 10 gal that I wasnt using so 5 gals each ;P. 
The other 4 are still getting along well. A chase here and there but nothing where I think I have to seperate anyone. 



rubyfire said:


> Haven't seperated anyone yet..but it looks like I might have to soon.


LOL They just had to make me right :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe the others are females.


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

that is a beautiful veil tail. good luck!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks

I'm sure I have at least 1 more male in there... 
I have a deformed one (has a crook in its tail...he's the biggest too lol) that I cant tell if its a male or female so we'll see with him.

Here's a pic of the 2 boys I seperated. :lol: The've been flareing at eachother on and off too. Their soo cute! 
(Uuh ignore the computer screen glare;-))


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Well since I just got a gorgeous pair of halfmoons on aquabid, the boys had to move back to the 20 (seperated of course). The 10 gal is going to be the permentant homes for the halfmoon pair after I spawn them.;-) 
Otherwise the other babies are doing great and are still getting along with eachother.

Here's a couple pics of my baby boys now in the 20.(The best I can get with my computer cam) And the whole tank.(Changed the tank around and added some things)

The last is of my halfmoon boy I'm getting.(No pic of the girly though, wont know what she looks like untill she gets here)


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Well have'nt been on in months just been soooo busy. So I thought I'd update on how my babies are ;-).
I still have 6 healthy babies or young adults now:-D! It turns out I have 3 males, 2 females, and that one with the crook in its tail that I can't figure out what gender it is. 
I have seperated them all too.

Here is some pics!!:-D(They were terrified of the camera so it was hard to get these);-)
1st- My biggest male(shares a divided tank with dad)
2nd-Second largest male
3rd-Third male
4th-Colorfulest female
5th-Other female(over head pic because she wouldn't come out of hiding)
6th-Crook (the one with the crook in its tail that I can't figue on gender)
7th-Aiden (dad on the other side of the divider)
8th-Tank pic with all of them in it except the biggest male and dad


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

is that plastic crossstitch material? ive been trying to find a way to divide a tank inexpensively...my boyfriend and I were looking into getting a 10gal at some point.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

HayrideHaunter said:


> is that plastic crossstitch material? ive been trying to find a way to divide a tank inexpensively...my boyfriend and I were looking into getting a 10gal at some point.


Yes it is cross stich material (or plastic canvas). Works very well in dividing tanks. I prefer it better than the all ready made store bought ones.
(The ones I used for dividing that tank were left over from making dividers for other tanks and I felt too lazy to cut them to size or get the report binder bars for them  . I just taped them to the sides before I put water in the tank.)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

so what do you suggest holding them in place with? I saw you said you taped them...what kind of tape is safe?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Either report binder bars








Like these -->
Fishined divider looks like the divider in the pic with Aiden.(If you cut the canvas right and add these the divider will pretty much stay by itself)

...Or I just used regular clear scotch tape in dividing the babies tank.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh okay. I'll get the divider things methinks...I'd be so nervous about the glue from the tape contaminating the water o.o...


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

congrats.. they are a lot of fun. Sometimes local fish stores will buy them or give store credit for them.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I really don't want to start and argument or fight but I really think the deformed one should have been culled. He didn't develop right so he could be uncomfortable or in pain.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

good thing they dont do that to people anymore


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

A person could tell you if they were in pain and there are all sorts of tests that you can run and medicine for people. There isn't any for fish. I am really not trying to be rude.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Rubyfire would know by observing the fish whether or not it was suffering and I'm sure she'd do whatever is necessary for the sake of the fish.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He doesn't look like he's suffering. The crook in his tail looks like it's behind the swim bladder and most vital organs. I see no reason to cull him. He looks like he can still lvev a happy fishy life even if he is a humpback.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for you conserns for my little Crook. He/She (I think a she now) is happy as can be and was actually the biggest of the fry for a while. She seems to be able to swim just fine too. 
When I saw that crook in her tail for the first time I worried that I might have to cull her. So I kept a close eye on her for a while. No problems came up that I saw. She swam and ate just like the others. So I was relieved that I wouldnt have to cull her after all.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well that's good 

BTW.."6 Young Swaidens"…LOL. That is too cute.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> BTW.."6 Young Swaidens"…LOL. That is too cute.


 
Thanks


----------

